# Stuffed London Broil and New Taters



## Green Hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

This was pretty easy and tasted pretty good too. Out of the Sunset Weber book. Stuuffed with Parsley, Lemon Zest, and Gahhhhhlic.
The Potatoes. were marinated in Balsamic vinigar, dijon mustard and a lil EVOO. 
About a 1/2 hour later on the Kettle and WALLAH!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks great! Not tough???


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 22, 2007)

*Enough Said!*


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great! Not tough???


I was surprised to find out it wasn't tough. It wasn't real moist or Tri-tip tender of course. But nice. I think it should have had a liquid marinade to have more flavor though. It was a bit bland for my tastes, But the recipe said it was low fat. So that explains that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2007)

LOW FAT!!!  
What does that mean?  

I'll have to try that GH. It looked great but I think a marinade might be in order 
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2007)

Man that looks great...


----------



## john a (Jun 23, 2007)

Good looking eats GH, nice job.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks fine GH, you can also inject London broil with stuff for more flavor


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks fine GH, you can also inject London broil with stuff for more flavor


What might this "stuff" be?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really!?
 It is what it needed. I went by the book on it the first time. But it needs a bit of tweeking for sure. Suggestions?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 23, 2007)

try This
http://www.brucefoods.com/mystOre/produ ... roduct=159

or this
http://www.brucefoods.com/ciweb04/origi ... ginal.html
or this
http://www.brucefoods.com/ciweb04/quick ... kshot.html


BOY!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you BOY!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thank you BOY!


That's right!


----------

